# Blast from the past : Animal Crossing e-Reader cards with MIA characters



## Boccages (Jan 16, 2015)

Josh from the BitBlock.com has posted a video today in which he is unboxing a load of Animal Crossing e-Reader cards for GameCube, something that was only released in Japan. I guess they worked like nowadays amiibos. What's interesting in the video is we see him unboxing all those MIA characters that haven't been seen since the GameCube days.





I'm especially fond of seeing him unboxing Olive at 15:45.My heart skipped a beat ! Man that is my long lost dreamie. Olive who repeatedly called me "sweet pea" and lived in my town, constructed igloos during winters and made hot soup. I wish Nintendo brought her back !


​


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jan 17, 2015)

That was really neat! I knew the e-reader cards existed, but I didn't realize how many there were or that they were such a collectible.  I had Olive in my town as well! I was hoping to see Liz, as she was my favourite villager from AC:GN.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 18, 2015)

LaBelleFleur (do you speak French BTW ?) I'm glad to see someone else had Olive in his/her town. *Sigh* Those were the good times !


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 18, 2015)

Omg...I'm so jealous, I wish I had those!


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 18, 2015)

I wanna get like a whole box of those!


----------



## Villager Fan (Jan 18, 2015)

My dear Olive ;_;

Honestly, I hope the Wii U game is packed with MIA villagers, or make them exclusive to amiibo, either as figures or cards.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 19, 2015)

You know her, Villager Fan?


----------



## Miss_March (Jan 19, 2015)

I have some they were released here because I used to buy them at Kmart XD
But if you'd slide it through the e-reader you'd get a special gift from the animal on the card, or special patterns and whatnot they were great and I wanted them all.

*By here I mean USA




Spoiler: My Sprocket e-Reader card


----------



## Villager Fan (Jan 19, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> You know her, Villager Fan?



My first villager I met in my Animal Crossing game for GameCube.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh I wish I could say the same thing ! You remember the meeting ?


----------

